# does PRSI cover root canal treatment?



## whackin (13 Jul 2008)

If one is covered by PRSI for standard dental work does anyone know if Root Canal stuff which can be expensive is also covered?


----------



## ClubMan (14 Jul 2008)

Yes - it's listed on the _MED2 _form (item F).

[broken link removed]


----------



## whackin (14 Jul 2008)

Brilliant! Thanks for one piece of good news!


----------



## Berni (14 Jul 2008)

Just to clarify, in the first post PRSI cover is mentioned, which would be Dental Benefit for regular dental work.  This only covers €85 for root canal, so just a tiny fraction of the cost. 
What Clubman has linked to is for a refund of PAYE tax, where you will get back tax on what you pay out.


----------



## ClubMan (14 Jul 2008)

Apologies for any confusion caused. As _Berni _says I was referring to tax relief and not the _PRSI _cover for the treatment in question. The details of the latter are available on www.welfare.ie. Anything that is not otherwise refunded or covered should qualify for tax relief.


----------

